# deerhunter270win post #2. Mag v Std



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: :soapbox:

Wow! Had fun with last post. Now is time for me to start #2
Here it goes- Why is it every time I turn around someone is trying to tell me you need some 300 loadbang mag to hunt deer?

Why is it every time I turn around someone is trying to tell me you need some 338 loadbang mag to hunt elk?

Last time I checked animals are not made of steal.

Just wondering what you think about this?


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

:withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:

but i ain't getting in the road, i know just what you meen, alot of people around where i live think you haft to have a 7 mag, or .300 mag to kill a little whitetail. i know they work great, but it's not a need. all i hunt with now is a .243 and i catch more crap because of it, and kill just as many deer and they are just as dead. when i bought my rifle from basspro the guy behind the desk ask me was it for a women, when i ask to look at a .243 whats up with that. :******:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

cmon swampfox no need to be mean lets all be friends seriously


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

no no look at my edit i totally agree with deerhunter270win after i posted the reply i went back and changed it. deerhunter270win if things go south on this thread you got one in your corner :beer:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke:

Thank you swampfox, I had to much fun on the last one to not try for a new post.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I could stay pretty happy hunting NA with nothing but my 270 loaded with 140gn TSX's, yep even for big bears. I could be almost as happy hunting NA with my 243 loaded with 85gn TSX's, yep I'd elk hunt with it, moose, sure, big bears, probably only if someone else was carrying a "charge stopping" caliber and knew how to use it.

I hunt deer interchangeably with the 243, 270, and the 300Win that I have. The only true advantage I have as I step up in caliber is less wind drift.

I'm in the "don't need a magnum for deer or elk" camp, but I do believe they allow you a wider margin of error. That's not to say a broadside gutshot with a magnum will anchor a deer or elk and a standard caliber wouldn't. But if a bullet is angling through an animal and starts too far back, the magnum might give you the extra energy needed to get to the vitals. I can tell you that I was glad to have my 300Win shooting heavy bullets on my elk hunt last year. My shot was poorly placed, but lots of penetration remedied my shortcomings.

IMHO, a magnum rifle should be about the 4th or 5th rifle you buy. In a perfect world my list would look roughly something like this:

1st: should be a 22RF
2nd: a varmint rifle, preferrably in 223 to allow for lots of shooting, again preferrably before the shooter starts deer hunting.
3rd: A "deer rifle" in a popular "deer rifle" caliber, '06 based cartriges, 308 based cartriges, 257bob, 6.5 swede, etc, very flexible, non-magnum.
4th: An ultralight rig of some sort made for lots of carrying or a magnum of some sort if there is a "need".


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Horsager
well said.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deerhunter270win
You want get any argument out of me about not needing it, but you want get my 300 mag away from me either. 
I think I posted this on another thread, but perhaps not complete. I hunt from a hill top overlooking a river valley. I normally have multiple license and sit with three or four rifles, sometimes more. Sometimes I don't know which one I want to shoot until the opportunity presents itself. Any deer out to 150 yards might catch a 44 mag or 45/70 round. I will shoot the 45/70 out to 250 yards because it is loaded with 405 gr bullets at (can't remember off hand) somewhere between 2100 and 2200 I think. Beyond that the 308 and 270 Winchester take over. Once beyond 600 yards the 300WSM comes out. Beyond 800 Yards the heavy stainless fluted 300 Winchester mag comes out. The rifle is heavy and recoil isn't that bad. I have shot three boxes of ammo in an afternoon prone. Look in my photo album and you will see a picture of it along with a couple of groups. 
This fall I shot two deer with 22 caliber and X bullets. One with a 223 featherweight, and the other with a new 22-250 Savage. The arguments will never end. People will tell you that you shouldn't use 22 calibers or 243 while others will tell you that magnums are to big and not needed. I say use whatever trips your trigger.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

:bowdown:

I thought I was bad by packing my 44 superblk in case I had a chance to kill somthimg up close!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

deerhunter270win said:


> :bowdown:
> 
> I that I was bad by packing my 44 superblk in case I had a chance to kill somthimg up close!


I used to walk eight to ten miles opening day. I'm kind of an old geezer now so comfort is more important. The pills you take in the morning at my age are nearly a meal. 
Anyway, I am just putting the finishing touches on an ice house. It has five windows 12 inches wide and 18 inches high. High for recoil.  They are also low. Same height as my shooting bench. So if it is cold on my old bones I will sit in it this fall. The coffee pot is on (hope the caffeine doesn't make me flinch).
My hunting buddy posted a picture of my son and I sitting with seven rifles. Wouldn't you know it a holier than thou picked it up and took it to another site. On there a fellow said this is disrespectful to deer, the are innocent animals not terrorists, it must sound like a war when a deer goes past. I had to register and get on the site to ask him how many guns he can shoot at a time. What an idiot. Not only do I shoot one rifle at a time, I don't fan the bolt like a drunken cowboy either.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

don't know about elk, but for whitetail around where i live, a .300 is just to much of a gun, i had one recently and sold it to my brother in-law, and he has killed a few deer with it sense, nothing wrong with hunting with one, but when people think that is the only thing you can kill with (in mississippi ) it just makes me mad. my father in-law preaches a 7mm mag and he doesn't make over a 200yrd shot ever. i've hunted with several rifles, and i have a use for everyone. the .243 for me is great for whitetail not alot of recoil and a mean little round for mississippi.


----------



## bustaduck (Feb 12, 2007)

I have had a 300 win mag for about 10 years now. For a long time, it was my only rifle. I still don't have another deer rifle. (yet) It has shot its share of deer over the last decade including two with one shot on two different occasions. Both times intentionally. I also used it to shoot a 400lb cinamon colored bear in Saskatc.

In the last few years, I have had the exact opposite experience. Every time I pull the ole 300 out of the case at deer camp two or three people tell me that it is overkill for whitetails and I should get a nice little 270 or '06. I have gotten so tired of hearing this that I don't even get into the conversation any more. In fact, I don't believe that it is necessary to have a magnum for NA, but if I had to do it all over again, I would get the same gun.

I guess, I always looked at it this way. Lets say that I have my 300 shooting 180's and my buddy has his 270 shooting 130's. For the sake of this scenario, we both shoot about the same as far as accuracy goes. At 250 or so yards or less, I will call it about a draw. If we both make a decent shot, you get meat in the freezer. Out beyond the 250 or 300 yard mark, my 300 is going to give me the advantage of meat in the freezer even if I am off the mark a bit. The same shot with a 270 could mean no backstrap for him. I like backstrap.

I know that 95% of all deer are shot at 100 yards or less. But I do hunt in Eastern NC where the bean fields get pretty big and the opportunity does present itself. Please allow me to keep the dream alive of that perfect 400 or 500 yard shot one day. With a witness that can confirm it.

How about this. If you don't tell me that my 300 is overkill, I won't tell you that your 270 or 243 is not enough gun.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> How about this. If you don't tell me that my 300 is overkill, I won't tell you that your 270 or 243 is not enough gun.


That is the way I have felt over the past 15 years. If I carry my 300 some guy is going to complain, and if I carry a 22-250 someone will complain. Even with my 270 someone will tell me I could shoot further if I got something bigger. I like them all. Oh, well, you can't keep all of them happy all the time.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I hear that! When I carry my 25-06 half the guys in camp say it's to small (they call it the fly swatter) if I carry my 30-06 they say it's not flat shooting enough (to bad for them my ol' '06 made the longest shot on a buck last year) and if I carry my Sharps they tell ask me if I plan on shooting an elephant.

They're mostly 300 weatherby shooters and they got me on a pretty clever joke last year. One of them took a bowl and filled it with water and added a few heaping spoons full of salt. Then the others each threw in a few of thier 300 weatherby cartridges. By this time I was wondering what the heck was going on and they could tell I was confused about what they were doing. Finally one of them spoke up and said "when you shoot a weatherby you can really reach out and hammer 'em so you need to soak your ammo in salt water to keep the deer from spoiling befor you get to 'em after the shot". Needless to say, a roaring laugh was had at my expence.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Clampdaddy

I hope your buddies don't read this site and see this. Here is an idea for you for next year. Take a can of room deodorant and relabel it. You should be able to make a nice label on the computer. Just label it Bull S**t Repelent. Next time they are mouthing off pull it out of your pocket and spray a little around.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Not only do I shoot one rifle at a time, I don't fan the bolt like a drunken cowboy either.


Now Plainsman, why would you go and insult those poor cowboys, who are not hear to defend themselves!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

Just jerking the chain a little this AM!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Real cowboys shoot lever actions anyway. :toofunny:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree with people thinking they need the Mags or wsm. Yes all are good guns and each person has thier own preference.

I personally love my 7 mm Rem mag. But it was funny when I bought that rifle I had two friends ask....is that for your sister. These two guys bought .300 WSM. Now they bought them the same time as I bought mine. Now they have added limb saver recoil pads and only have put 1/2 of the rounds I have through my gun. I am also shooting better groups than them.

I know many things can atribute to the better groupings but they are afraid to shoot the gun. Now these two guys are big....one is 6'3" 270lbs and the other is 6'2" 250lbs. I am 5'10" 215lbs. People just think they need big guns. Like many have stated the .270 loaded with the right rounds will take any NA big game.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote Plainsman
Hit her hard in the right shoulder area, and took her off her feet. She regained her footing and left at warp factor three. In the blink of an eye she was behind a hill before I could shoot again. I can not to this day figure out what happened.
That front shoulder shot is poison! 
A few months ago someone posted a link to a site that related caliber/shot type/shot distance to the distance a deer would go after being hit. The site showed the front shoulder as an excellent choice...approx a couple of meters to a dead deer. My experienece is quite different. 
If the bullet gets through into the chest....dead deer but those critters can be near bullet proof. The front shoulder shatters and the cartiledge, ligament bone somehow absorbs the energy. Your guareenteed to knock em down but man...if they jump back up and if you cant get a second shot into em they can go forever on three legs. The front shoulder clots up...the blood stops and no deer.
Very Very common with 30-30's / 32 special but I've seen it happen with real rifles as well. I avoid the front shoulder like the plague now. Just a few inches back and down and you get right into the vitals.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

When I hunt with older hunters that still have there same rifle they have used for many years, mostly old 721's or some commercial mauser in 270 or 06, I can get them to talk about there rifle and all have some kind of story. I have never been disappointed. The rifle stock looks like a old fence post, the blueng is almost all but wore off and the scope is so old you wonder how it still works. Every year these "old timers" get there deer. These rifles are so much a part of them, the story, the hunts. None of these guys brag about long shots, how fast there hot hand loads are. Heck, every last one I know buys the cheap stuff, checks the zero at the range and hunts. When these rifles get past to the next generation they mean somthing. We can look at the rife in our hands that grandpa left us and remember the hunts we shared. This is the way I want my rifles and me to be remembered.


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

Plainsman, as always, you have great words of wisdom. I would never think of asking you or anyone else to change. I only want us to understand that in the shooting world we tend to be to head strong. We feel that to be men we must spend more money then the next guy and shoot the biggest gun. I am 250# @ 5'10". What most poeple do not realize is, the bigger you are, the less your body gives and the more recoil you feel. Thats why smaller poeple can impress us by shooting those 300 loadbangs and us big guys can't figure out why they hurt us so bad after 20 rounds. Ask any guide and they will tell you when they see a hunter unpack a well-used 06 they know they can count on this guy to make the shot.

Plainsman, thank you for all you post. I always look for your responce.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I have already given my son's guns my father owned. Things like model 43 Winchester in 22 Hornet. I look at that rifle and I still see my father tramping through the snow with the rifle over his shoulder.

I was at the very top of North Rider mountain in Colorado and this fellow struggled up to me. He handed me a camera and asked if I would take his picture. I noticed his rifle, and old beat up Savage 270 with no finish left to speak of on barrel or stock. Then I noticed a $1200 Zeiss scope on top of it. The fellow had shot 11 elk over the years with it. I took his picture and a rag horn passed about 200 yards away. He say's "to small, to far". Well, you can't argue with success. 
The same day I run into a couple of the dumbest people I have met. I didn't talk with them long, they just wanted to know which direction they were walking, and where camp was. I didn't know where they were camped. As I say I always have a bipod on, and you know how I hate people always wanting to outlaw something someone else has. I don't know what planet you have to be from not to know about bipods, but as my friend and I walked away we could hear them 50 yards away in that clear mountain air say "what kind of rifle was that guy carrying, they should outlaw rifles with three barrels, they are unethical". The world has no shortage of idiots.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

i think no matter what you hunt with, someone out their thinks you got the wrong rifle. when i shot a .270, it was to light of a round, had a savage 7mm mag and it was a great shooting rifle, but it wasn't a browning A-Bolt. started hunting with a .375 Win model 94, and folks called it a bufflo gun to big for deer, keep in mind the largest animal i hunt is a whitetail, and now that i got a .243 it's to small. what i say to the people around where i live is when they start paying for the gear i'll buy whatever they think i need.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> I don't know what planet you have to be from not to know about bipods, but as my friend and I walked away we could hear them 50 yards away in that clear mountain air say "what kind of rifle was that guy carrying, they should outlaw rifles with three barrels, they are unethical". The world has no shortage of idiots.


Those same guys could tell you how to use your adjusable objective to adjust your POI!! I've never gotten an acceptable answer regarding how to make my rifle shoot to infinity if that's the symbol my A/O is set at, just lots of stammering and funny looks.


----------



## A3006FORLIFE (Nov 7, 2006)

> Ask any guide and they will tell you when they see a hunter unpack a well-used 06 they know they can count on this guy to make the shot.
> 
> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:     :beer: :beer :beer:
> 
> Preach it Brother!!!!!


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

Was watching something about the creation of the MAG guns. As I remember it, they just came up with the name for the guys who have to have the best. The other was to classify the group of rounds that can shoot those "MAG" bullets. Look at the RUM for example. Its a marketing ploy since what is so great about an Ultra Mag. Is it that much better for it has Ultra in its name? From what I know about guns the RUMs are a good family of rounds not due to the name. I shoot one mag and one standard. More importantly what makes a mag a mag and why is it called a mag. A 25-06, 270, and the 30-06 all shair similar casings just the neck and opening for the bullet are diff. So why is the 270 a mag and the others are not? The 30-06 can shoot just as big of a round as the .300 but only one is a MAG. MAG is more of a novulty thing that people look at insted of how well can I shoot it.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

i agree, dont need a wsm or mag. i have kiiled with my 7mm-08 lots of game. and probably could have done it with my 243 also. example: ******* thinks you need a 4x4 to drive on dirt roads. guess what? yu dont! same with rifle caliber, you dont need a 165 grain bullet or a mag to kill a deer or elk.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

thats right, big lift, big tires, and a maxi mag rifle. when i can do the same thing with a small rifle, and and normal truck. you got to admite it makes you feel good when you out shoot them with a smaller rifle, meens more skill and that is why they pick on the little man.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

DON"T HATE, Just you kiddies get what you can afford and don't hate those that can afford to have nicer rifes than you  uke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

It's just a case of Mag envy.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

MOB said:


> It's just a case of Mag envy.


TRUE TRUE :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> thats right, big lift, big tires, and a maxi mag rifle.


Sigman Froid would have had fun with you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a case of Mag envy.
> ...


I tell you what, I never did think that, but I'm starting to.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

ain't nobody hateing, i drive a four wheel drive truck that probably cost just as much as any big tired, little V8 gas burning mud puppy. also last time i looked a small cal. rifle cost just as much as a big cal. my point is don't tell me what i got is wrong, and will not work, i use what i use because it works the best for me. i have big cal. rifles and have owned many, i spent more money on smaller cal. and use them alot more. next season i'll hunt with several differant rifles, and somewhere someone will throw mud at me because a shoot a .243, that is until i'm putting meat in the freazer and they are not.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman,
I think like you on this subject, I even shot my 1st Brown Bear with a 30-06, was that the perfered weapon?.....probally not but it worked......would I go hunting Brown bears with 30-06 now, having more suitable weapons to do the job?.....probally not! :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

What's the big deal about standard vs Magnums? 
I started hunting with a Rem 721 3006 that was my dads. I killed a lot of deer and antelope with it, still have it and it still gets a deer almost every year. My old college roommate who's too cheap (teacher) to buy a rifle borrows it every year. 
I next bought a Browning A bolt Medallion 2506. Sweet gun, a real tack driver and a joy to shoot with little recoil. It too has notched many deer and antelope. I still use it a lot for prairie dogs and varmints. Almost used it for antelope this year. Always along on trips as a backup.
Then I had to have a 7mm STW. Bought a Win 70 classic Laredo with a Leopold VXIII 50mm. Good long range shooter, but heavy in the foothills of Wyoming. I guess this was my first magnum. I didn't like the scope position on that rifle, the bull barrel and the 50mm objective would touch if I had it pulled all the way back for proper eye relief. I could have bought higher mounts, but that would have been too easy and I didn't want my scope that high. 
Therefore I had to get a 44mm scope for the 7mm STW and I couldn't just have that Leopold laying around so I got a Win 70 classic ss in 300 WSM. Oops there's that word again! I couldn't get this new rifle to group very well at first, but did some trigger work and it shoots good now. The original trigger was set at 8.5 lbs from the factory and I don't think anyone could shoot good groups with a trigger like that. I've used this rifle for the past three years on mule and whitetail deer and antelope. Some may think it may be a little much for antelope, but a good shot placement though the ribs with a 150gr and I didn't lose any more meat than a 2506 would.
Now my main dilemma is which gun to carry? Right now it's the 300 WSM.
I'm envious of plainsman's hunting shack with the gun rack on the wall!


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

not envey i asure you, i own a .300 mag, and a 7mm STW, the 7mm is one of my favorite rifles. they shoot great and are good rounds, my point is I catch alot of crap because i don't hunt them often. i hear all the time if your ever going elk hunting you don't want anything but a .300, and if i ever went elk hunting i probably would take it, but it's not the only thing to kill an elk with. my father in-law preaches the 7mag , and it burns him up that i can make better shots with smaller rifles,than he can with maxi mags. and he picks on me all the time. i think that is what alot of people do just because they have some kind of an envey, of someones else and their shooting, they go out and get some large rifle and all they can come back with is " well my gun is bigger" . nothing against those who can outshoot me hands down, and know how to use a rifle better than average, it's the knitwits they think they have something to prove that gets me upset.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

deerhunter270win said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: :soapbox:
> 
> Wow! Had fun with last post. Now is time for me to start #2
> Here it goes- Why is it every time I turn around someone is trying to tell me you need some 300 loadbang mag to hunt deer?
> ...


I'm curious about why you start your threads this way. I mean, your words sound like you are asking a legitimate question, but when you put these :eyeroll: uke: in before you even ask a question, it really appears that your mind has already been made up and you are looking for nothing other than to stir the pot.

Am I missing something? :huh:

As to the magnums, no, they are not needed for deer. But, if that is what one chooses to use, does any one of us have the right to tell him he can't or shouldn't? (Providing what he is using is legal of course.)

Both of my Grandfathers and my Father all lived in ND their entire lives and never owned a 4x4, none of them ever saw the need. Does that mean that I should not have one if I so choose.

No, I don't have a 300WM any more, but it isn't because it was too much gun for deer. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> i think no matter what you hunt with, someone out their thinks you got the wrong rifle.





> thats right, big lift, big tires, and a maxi mag rifle





> ain't nobody hateing, i drive a four wheel drive truck that probably cost just as much as any big tired, little V8 gas burning mud puppy.





> not envey i asure you, i own a .300 mag, and a 7mm STW, the 7mm is one of my favorite rifles.


Swampfox I think we agree, you just confused me. The first quote is what I agree with, then you appeared to take an anti magnum tangent yourself. I think they call them magnums to make people want them. After all a 300WSM is just a 30-06 on steroids. Not much steroids either.

I like 30 calibers, and I like them at 2600 fps to 3600 fps I don't care what they call them. Each has it's application, and one only needs to be concerned with picking the bullet to match velocity and the intended game animal. Like someone mentioned, and I have had the same experience, a 180 gr 30 caliber at 3000 fps does less meat damage to a deer than a 270 caliber 130 gr at 3200 fps. I know a fellow who shot a deer with a 505 Gibbs and the darn thing run 400 yards before it tipped over. The deer wasn't a big enough animal to expand the bullet intended for cape buffalo.



> What most poeple do not realize is, the bigger you are, the less your body gives and the more recoil you feel.


That is absolutely right. I have seen some big guys take a terrible pounding. One day I watched two people shoot a light 300 Winchester magnum in the prone position. The little guy slid his toes in the ground a little, but you could see shockwaves go from the shoulder all the way down on the bigger guy.

Prone kills some people because they lay perfectly in line with the rifle. If your going to shoot a heavy recoil rifle from the prone position lay at an angle to the barrel and let the thing roll you a little, no big deal. The body doesn't absorb the recoil as much rather it moves with it in this position. It may look like your getting slammed harder, because you move more, but your shoulder knows that's not true. Just make sure your right elbow is planted firmly or your eye will eat that scope.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

let give ya'll a little backround, when i was about 13 years old all i wanted was a deer rifle. all my buddies had big deer rifles or said they they did. then christmas came i had done sassed out one of the boxes under the tree was bullets, but when i got them it was 22 mag rounds, behind the tree was a marlin bolt action 22mag with a tasco fixed power scope on it. i thought i just got the best thing ever, me and my dad shot it all day and thought there wa nothing better. when i finaly got back to school to start bragging all my buddies made fun of me. and then it started i quit shooting how my dad taught me. and started trying to make the heart shots. i wounded 2 deer that i never saw again. i'll never forget sitting on my bed when my dad came in and told me he would get me any rifle i wanted if i learned to shoot the 22 mag. so being driven by hopes of getting a highpowered rifle i shot the 22mag all the time, played with the sights until i could hit pretty good at 100yrds. when i finally killed my first deer with a head shot at around 40 to 50 yards. it so good to make it work, needless to say i rubbed it in all my friends face, and i was the stud field mouse the rest of the season. i killed four more deer with that rifle, and was in high school before i got another rifle. same type of thing happened with my first truck 2wd enough said. i always shot what i was not supposed to shoot, and drove what i wasn't supposed to drive, and i always made it work. all my ******* friends, are still the same shooting 3" groups at 100yrds with big rifles and driving monster trucks. when :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :beer: :beer: made the post it struck a nerve

huntin1
I'm with you i think :beer: :beer: deerhunter270win is just trying to stit the pot


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

I think your talking about over compisating for somthing that is a bit too small!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> Clampdaddy
> 
> I hope your buddies don't read this site and see this. Here is an idea for you for next year...........


Thanks Plainsman but I already got them back. I took an empty Reloader-22 powder can and painted it with gold paint, drilled the proper sized hole in each end and epoxied a 180gr .308 cal nosler ballistic tip in one end and a shotgun primer in the other end. When I showed up in camp with my brand new model 70 they all saw the rifle and asked what caliber it was. I told them it was called a .300 atom smasher and explained that it was a wildcat of my own invention. When they asked to see a cartridge I pulled the one pound powder burner from my day pack and asked "this one burns more powder than yours, do you think it will kill a deer any deader?" I never heard a fowl word over my 270wsm so I think I got my point across.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 13, 2007)

Clam you are right, so is everyone else who posted that as long as you hit a deer and can shoot your gun well enough how dead should dead be? I think Plainsman said it best when he posted is there such thing as over dead.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

FREEZER DEAD is what I'm looking for :rollin:


----------



## deerhunter270win (Oct 21, 2005)

I made this post because I have a opinion. Everyone else has there opinion and I like hearing them. Half the fun on a hunt is making the case for whatever you believe( mag v Std, Long shots V getting close to the animal ect.) Each one of us has our idea of what is right. The truth is, we are all right. This is the us, no where else in the world would we be arguing over this. I have the upmost respect for all of you and am so thankfull to have the freedoms we have. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: was my tag so all of you would know right away who did the post.

Some of you take this stuff to seriouly! Don't get bent out of shape when somone else feels differenly then you. Just have fun and post your response.

There are many who have great knowlege here, but you take the fun out of what ever you are doing and worse then that you take the fun away from those of us who are still learning.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

deerhunter270win said:


> :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :eyeroll: uke: was my tag so all of you would know right away who did the post.
> 
> Some of you take this stuff to seriouly! Don't get bent out of shape when somone else feels differenly then you. Just have fun and post your response.


I think we can figure out who you are by the little name in the upper left hand corner.

I don't get bent out of shape because someone feels differently, just when someone appears to be representing his views as the only viable option.

huntin1


----------

